# Basic Layout



## thatperthguy (Oct 15, 2011)

this is the layout I currenty have, it's not setup on a table as it gets packed down for transport on a regular basis. this was set up at a hotel down south where I go to see my kids (who the trains were bought for). The initial set came with just the basic loop, but I bought the splitter and the extra track for the spur/siding line to park the alternate train on. Because the trains have wildly different speeds, sadly I cannot run them both on the line at the same time, except when changing them.









This is the Union Pacific Loco and train that the set came with:









This is the Model Power Loco, and the extra Life-Like carriages I bought to go with the set:


----------



## thatperthguy (Oct 15, 2011)

the 4yo (the one it was bought for) thinks it's freakin fantastic!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I recommend you scale the pictures to about 800 pixels wide so they're more easily viewable by folks reading the thread. Those cause the screen to scroll on anything but a 1920x1080 display.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

thatperthguy said:


> the 4yo (the one it was bought for) thinks it's freakin fantastic!


Hi guy, 

That's the perfect start for kids. :thumbsup:
Some of my fondest childhood memories are of my first train set.

Greg


----------

